# Schwinn Middleweight Fender : Question



## cbbond (Feb 4, 2010)

Dear Cabe Members:

When mounting the front and rear fenders to bicycle, how do you screw the stabilizer bars to the frame. For example, I have put the stabilizer bars that point forward (horizontal bars) on the inside of the stabilizers bar that points upward (vertical bars) and tightened the bolt. Since, I have rear carrier - I had to do the exact opposite technique on the rear fender (horizontal bars go outside and vertical inside ... then bolt down).

Does anyone have any insight on this topic? I don't know what I'm doing.

Please help!

Thanks! KC


----------



## jwm (Feb 5, 2010)

This should help




It's not a particularly big deal whether the vertical struts go inside or outside the horizontal struts as long as each side matches. But, you can see in the pic, the front rack goes outside the fender struts. The rear rack goes inside the dropouts.

JWM


----------



## BigMark (Feb 15, 2010)

That Jaguar is sweet!


----------

